# Dean Guitars Modifier 8 string video...



## Church2224 (Feb 16, 2012)

So Dean has posted a video on the Modifier 8 string. I know it has been mentioned before but I still want to eave this and see what you all think...



"I want to fight Alligators!!!!"


----------



## Swyse (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't know 8 strings died.


----------



## srrdude (Feb 16, 2012)

Quick question.

Whos is the guy with the mohawk? Is that you?


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 16, 2012)

srrdude said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Whos is the guy with the mohawk? Is that you?



No if that was me it would be some long hair redneck looking guy, and I would not be with Dean guitars...

I was just showing the vid because I thought "wtf is going on these two guys' heads?" Thought I would share and get other people's thoughts...


----------



## srrdude (Feb 16, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> No not at all. I was just showing the vid because I thought "wtf is going on these two guys' heads?" Thought I would share and get other people's thoughts...




Good. That brings me to my actual question. 


WTF.


----------



## dan_of_pants (Feb 16, 2012)

Great. Now I can't like guitars anymore.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 16, 2012)

srrdude said:


> Good. That brings me to my actual question.
> 
> 
> WTF.



Exactly what I though...


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 16, 2012)

Dude shoulda stopped at one 16oz. Rockstar Punch...


----------



## srrdude (Feb 16, 2012)

There were so many parts in that video where i wanted to laugh and write about it, but it occurs to me that to do so would be the equivalent of highlighting every word in a textbook.


----------



## in-pursuit (Feb 16, 2012)

I got to about 3 minutes in, and I feel stupider than before.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 16, 2012)

"I like it, feeeels soooo gooooddd, its sooooooooo metaaaal"


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 16, 2012)

I got to 1:20 and couldn't take anymore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2012)

More reasons why Dean Zelinsky ditched Dean. 

I HAD to shut it off at 2:28. That moment was more immature then anything Freekish Blues or Krank spewed.


----------



## Alimination (Feb 16, 2012)

I believe that dude is the web host of headbangers ball. Jose Mangin

Yeah that video was pretty awkward.


----------



## in-pursuit (Feb 16, 2012)

you can hear how looooooow it's goooo deeeeewd. I'm a sludge dewd, yeeee-ah. I want to fight alligators with this guitar. I'm a crunch cookie monster deeewd. 

I don't even need to say anything more than to quote his exact words.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2012)

That guy looks and sounds like a fucking moron, I want to punch his face.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2012)

Alimination said:


> I believe that dude is the web host of headbangers ball. Jose Mangin



The only hint of metal on MTV, and he has to be the host of it.


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Feb 16, 2012)

ummmm ok. ill buy an ibanez. or if i must get a dean 8 id get an rc...o and why would you be talking about your product looking and smelling like shit, good salesmanship douchefuck


----------



## Philligan (Feb 16, 2012)

I tried to finish it, got about halfway through. That was painful, I'm by myself and I still felt uncomfortable 

But, I'm gonna try and contribute. First off, I'm not a huge Dean guy, so I'm not up to speed on them, but new shape? I always assumed it was just an ML 

This guitar makes me go "meh". I don't hate it, but I definitely don't want one. The only thing that really gets me is the string spacing, it looks so unbelievably tight. I feel like that could be a seven string neck. Unless that's just me? That video could have fucked with my cognitive abilities, hopefully just temporarily.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 16, 2012)

The guy in that video managed to make me want to own a Dean even less.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 16, 2012)

in-pursuit said:


> I got to about 3 minutes in, and I feel stupider than before.



I admire your candor, sir.
I made it to 1:25, and feel happy I can actually _play_ a guitar, not having to act stoned like that.

How Dean Guitars can allow this online is beyond me. Sheez kebab..


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2012)

The fact that guy hosts.... anything is beyond me.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 16, 2012)

That dude is BAKED.


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 16, 2012)

And now my mind has completely turned to mashed potatoes. So much DUMB! I need to take a nap now, Jeez. 







EDIT: He admits to having cottonmouth about 5 secs form the end...
As if no one could tell...


----------



## Razzy (Feb 16, 2012)

The 8-string is something that, again man, we've kicked around a lot of these ideas for a long time, and we don't want to execute something until we see other people doing it and are 100% we can make money on it.


----------



## XEN (Feb 16, 2012)

Today's Dean is like that girl you almost got desperate enough to ask out but came to your senses just in time to see her end up with some really deserving douchebag you've hated as long as you can remember. That knowledge that they deserve each other provides a sense of satisfaction as well as relief.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 16, 2012)

vansinn said:


> I admire your candor, sir.
> I made it to 1:25, and feel happy I can actually _play_ a guitar, not having to act stoned like that.
> 
> How Dean Guitars can allow this online is beyond me. Sheez kebab..



I made 1:25 too, but then I went and watched the 2:28 bit that JazzHands mentioned.

"Could you imagine how it would sound though a Dime Amp?"


You mean the 8 string? When Dimebag specifically never played through more than a 6 string?


----------



## IB-studjent- (Feb 16, 2012)

and I have never looked at my caca the same way........


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 16, 2012)

"Yeah duuuuuude, totally, brah this guitar, whooooa, duuude, it's so loooow"






One of the things I love about going to NAMM is how shiny all the frets are, I stare at that more than the guitars sometimes...


----------



## VacantPlanet (Feb 16, 2012)

I really wish that Dean would just go away. I'm pretty sure it's a red flag when the very FOUNDER of the company walks away and starts his own brand. I don't know the entire story, but I remember reading somewhere that he mentioned "quality issues" or something like that. I'd imagine it has to do with the usual Dean complaints.An ML just doesn't seem like a very ergo 8 design. I mean a 7 I can see, but an 8 on that headstock is just


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 16, 2012)

I get the sense that they modeled stock characters in Guitar Hero after him.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 16, 2012)

I volunteer to go to PF Chang's and supply the turd for this guy's 8-string.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 16, 2012)

I withstood the death of my brain cells all the way to about 1:30, then I feared losing the ability to breathe and had to stop. WTF was this?


----------



## Osorio (Feb 16, 2012)

Did they REALLY spend a whole minute talking about how to put "turds" on the guitar to make it permanently smell like shit? 
I think I heard it but I'm having a hard time processing.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Feb 16, 2012)

So now Deans will not only play like shit, they'll smell like it too.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 16, 2012)

That guy's voice is so annoying. Also why did Dean skip over making a 7 string modifier? That would of been amazing with block inlays. It'd be classy 

Out to go get famous then die to get a sig. 


...wait a second.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 16, 2012)

what a fag


----------



## steve1 (Feb 16, 2012)

This is not a good way to promote a product or a company or fucking anything.

This is beyond WTF.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 16, 2012)

The dude is stupid, but that blue ml looks badass.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 16, 2012)

so if I cut the headstock right, I'll be able to go into the swamps of LA and fight Alligators?

challengeconsidered.jpg


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 16, 2012)

This video makes me hate dean guitars


----------



## FYP666 (Feb 16, 2012)

''Oh my god, dude, oh my god, dude so, oh my god''


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2012)

Why couldn't Dean stay dead in the 90's and 2000's?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 16, 2012)

made it to 5:14


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 16, 2012)

Actually I wonder if Scheter's pissed they didn't think of the teabag inlay first.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 17, 2012)

Only made it until about 1:36 then I died a little inside. This guy is a fuckwit.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Feb 17, 2012)

Watched the whole video. Had to restrain myself from rageflipping the deck when he started talking about the "dean guitar lifestyle" and "drag racing tourbuses". Shit's so fucking stupid...call me a hater, but I'm so fed up with the whole typical ROCK N ROLL image...I think it died in the late 80's and early 90's


----------



## vansinn (Feb 17, 2012)

FYP666 said:


> ''Oh my god, dude, oh my god, dude so, oh my god''



Yeah, no wonder it's all going like shit when God has to answer not only to everybody's orgasms (oh God, oh God, ohhhhh...), but also stupidos raving like dumpsters about turd-polished woods - in the name of God.

I'm not a god-fearing person, but do feel with God. Happy it ain't my job..


----------



## djinn314 (Feb 17, 2012)

I want to know what that guy is on. whatever it is. it must be amazing.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 17, 2012)

aWoodenShip said:


> I get the sense that they modeled stock characters in Guitar Hero after him.


Just so you know...

I let out a huge, weezy laugh upon reading your post.


----------



## thrashcomics (Feb 17, 2012)

just wow.


----------



## Z4T888 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll have you all know, not only did I watch it once, but twice... fully!! It was like a train wreck... I couldn't look away!!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Feb 18, 2012)

2:28.
lolwut.


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG THAT HEADSTOCK, YOU COULD PADDLE A SHIP WITH IT.
but really, why didn't they just use the vendetta style headstock


----------



## Rational Gaze (Feb 19, 2012)

I felt the neurons in my brains as they stopped firing. That dude needs a swift kick to the abdomen.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy shit, a black 8 string hardtail with EMGs?! I MUST HAVE ONE!! WHAT AN INNOVATION!!



in all seriousness though, the neck dive on Dime's are bad enough but omg, that thing has to feel like ur holding up a lead anchor.


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Feb 22, 2012)

how the hell do you intonate the low f#?


----------



## Stealthtastic (Feb 23, 2012)

ehhh.......

Need I say more?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 23, 2012)

Now I really don't want to own a Dean.


----------



## Gregadethhh (Feb 23, 2012)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Now I really don't want to own a Dean.



I second this! Never once have I thought "Wow I love that Dean..." and this is a shining example why haha


----------



## rmy117 (Feb 23, 2012)

1:12 Metallica reference!!!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 23, 2012)

lmfao that guy is so stupid. He's like a metal version of a jersey shore character. He's the kind of dipshit that gives metal fans and 8 string players a bad name...that name apparently being "crunch cookie monsters"...but some of us are more than that. Some of us are "strummy dudes" or even "shreddy guys"!


----------



## clubshred (Feb 24, 2012)

WTF did I just watch?

I defer to Billy Madison:

"Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."


----------



## kylendm (Feb 26, 2012)

I showed my girlfriend this video. Here's her response. 

"Can we go to the hospital?"
"Why?"
"I think I may have just developed Down Syndrome."


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 26, 2012)

that feeling everyone is feeling is called douche chills


----------



## ryugkun (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm sorry but what did he say after "imagine it through a dime amp"

it sounded like he vomited in his mouth to me


----------



## stuglue (Feb 26, 2012)

Its not often that I can be embarrassed in my own company, but having just watched Johnny metal cadet talk drivel for 3 painful minutes has left me dazed confused and some what stunned.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 26, 2012)

We have a local deal who carries Dean. Despite this video's bravado for the Glory of Dean, I never have felt one that made me go, wow, this is great. They have a bad neck profile, usually only one name brand pickup and are uncomfortable. This is the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 27, 2012)

AChRush1349 said:


> call me a hater, but I'm so fed up with the whole typical ROCK N ROLL image...I think it died in the late 80's and early 90's



I actually miss the rock n roll image somewhat. Not this particular iteration of it, but I'll be damned if I'm not tired of hearing musicians do nothing but bitch about the business side of things and seeing them on twitter every time they drop a deuce.


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know how I did it, but I made it through the entire video. 

Don't ask me how I did it. All I know is that I feel really dirty and disgusted at myself.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 27, 2012)

Well now I just feel....dirty...I'm gonna take a shower real quick.

Also is it just me or is there a little too much extra space on the fretboard towards the higher frets? It seems like they made the strings too close together.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey, kids loved the razorback, they'll love this stuff. I'd still like to own a Dean Cadillac 6er...


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 27, 2012)

^

Yes, that's 15 minutes of neck snapping action! 

It's the only way to recover from what you have been forced to witness, courtesy of Dean Guitars. 

I only wanted to see the guitar, now I need anger management therapy.



Awesome LoLz in this thread!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Aberak (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok.... I'm at work and was only able to catch about 30 sec of it..........
WTF!?!?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 29, 2012)

glorious video. Gave me some sig inspiration.


----------

